# problem nach ati migration auf freien treiber (solved)

## andi_s

hallo,

nach dem update von xorg 1.6 auf xorg 1.7 musste ich auch von fglrx auf xf86-video-ati umstellen.

ich habe dazu diese anleitung befolgt:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

nun gibt es diverse probleme:

es treten grafikprobleme auf:

- die grafik des mauszeigers ist 'defekt' (unter dem pfeil ist immer ein waagerechter strich zu sehen)

- beim xfce4-contextmenu werden die eintraege teilweise nicht angezeigt (erst wenn sich die maus auf einem eintrag befindet wird er dargestellt)

das naechste problem ist DRI:

glxinfo zeigt mir 'direct rendering: yes' an

aber glxgears zeigt mir nur das an:

```

drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. See dmesg for more info.

```

und dmesg das:

```

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.31.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading RV710 PFP Microcode

[drm] Loading RV710 CP Microcode

[drm] Resetting GPU

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] Resetting GPU

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading RV710 PFP Microcode

[drm] Loading RV710 CP Microcode

[drm] Resetting GPU

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

```

ein update auf die xf86-video-ati testing treiber hat auch nicht geholfen und mit den radeonhd-treibern hatte ich identische probleme.

ich hoffe jemand kann helfen.Last edited by andi_s on Sun Apr 25, 2010 4:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wie sieht denn deine Kernelkonfiguration aus. Hast du KMS aktiviert. Welche Atikarte hast du denn verbaut?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## andi_s

hi,

also ich habe kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 (amd64) am laufen - soweit ich weiss gibt es KMS erst ab 2.6.32

ansonsten habe ich die kernel einstellungen entsprechend der migration guide aktiviert. dann habe ich noch  framebuffer->ati-radeon aktiviert. testweise hab ich FB mal deaktiviert, aber danach blieb bei startx der bildschirm komplett schwarz. in der xorg.log gibt es uebrigens keine fehlermeldungen.

zur grafikkarte: lspci zeigt mir das an

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV710 [Radeon HD 4550]

```

ich bin hier im moment an meinem langsamen rechner - ich werde nachher auf meinem schnellen rechner nochmal versuchen alle X-treiber neu zu mergen - vielleicht hilft das ja.

----------

## boris64

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> also ich habe kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 (amd64) am laufen - soweit ich weiss gibt es KMS erst ab 2.6.32
> 
> ansonsten habe ich die kernel einstellungen entsprechend der migration guide aktiviert. dann habe ich noch  framebuffer->ati-radeon aktiviert. testweise hab ich FB mal deaktiviert, aber danach blieb bei startx der bildschirm komplett schwarz. in der xorg.log gibt es uebrigens keine fehlermeldungen.
> ...

 

Ich würde dir erstmal einen aktuellen Kernel ans Herz legen (v2.6.33.2),

denn gerade da hat sich seit deinem derzeitigen Kernel 'ne Menge getan.

Wenn du KMS nutzen würdest, sparst du dir eine Menge Hickhack mit

dem Framebuffer(den man dann im Kernel sowieso komplett deaktivieren sollte).

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie weit die Versionen von xf86-video-ati/mesa/libdrm

aus dem Stable-/Unstable-Repository sind, ich benutze nur noch die

9999-Versionen aus dem x11-Overlay (die richtig prima funktionieren!).

Da du eine neuere Radeon4xxx-Karte benutzt, solltest du noch das Paket

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode (Radeon-Firmware für KMS) installieren.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hab Kernel 2.6.33.1 am laufen zusammen mit den ~arch x11-drivers ohne Overlay und die funktionieren perfekt. Compiz + Gnome auch kein Problem, und ich nutze die Karte aus meine Signatur (HD4850).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## andi_s

tja, also kernel 2.6.32-r7 == complete fail

ich habe .32-r7 sowohl mit meiner alten (2.6.31) kernel-.config als auch mit KMS getestet und beide male wurde der bildschirm schon mitten in der bootsequenz einfach schwarz. mein system ist so eingestellt, das X nicht automatisch startet (das mache ich immer per startx). also ich komme nichtmal bist zum login in der console. zum glueck funktioniert der ACPI shutdown, wenn ich den powerbutton druecke - also irgendwie scheint das system normal zu laufen - nur eben ohne bildschirm (ich habe auch mal testweise von dvi auf sub-d umgesteckt und dann an die dvi/subd von der onboard-intel grafikkarte... blieb alles schwarz) in den logs habe ich auch nichts auffaelliges gefunden.

@bbgermany

amd64? gentoo-sources? oder welchen kernel?

naja, ich werde nun nochmal 2.6.33 testen   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

folgendes kann ich dazu nennen:

```

walther@apollo ~ $ uname -a

Linux apollo 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Apr 16 21:40:45 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

walther@apollo ~ $ 

```

Kernelkonfiguration hinsichtlich Radeon KMS

```

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

```

Und die nötigen Pakete:

```

walther@apollo ~ $ eix radeon

* app-laptop/radeontool

     Available versions:  1.5-r3 ~1.6.0

     Homepage:            http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~airlied/radeontool/

     Description:         Manage the backlight, external video output and registers of ATI Radeon graphics cards

[I] x11-drivers/radeon-ucode

     Available versions:  (~)20091209 (~)20100408

     Installed versions:  20100408(21:14:53 16.04.2010)

     Homepage:            http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/

     Description:         IRQ microcode for r6xx/r7xx/Evergreen Radeon GPUs

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

     Available versions:  1.2.3 (~)1.2.4 1.2.5 1.3.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.3.0(21:16:13 16.04.2010)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

     Description:         Experimental Radeon HD video driver.

3 Treffer.

walther@apollo ~ $ 

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

@bbgermany

ich denke der schwarze bildschirm lag an der fehlenden firmware-einstellung, dank deiner infos bin ich nun ein stueckchen weiter, d.h. booten unter .33-r1 funktioniert nun auch mit aktiviertem KMS. (vermutlich auch mit dem .32 kernel, wenn man nicht vergisst die firmware einzubinden, aber ich bleibe nun bei .33-r1)

die grafikfehler treten auch nicht mehr auf, glxgears funktioniert ebenfalls (wenn auch nur mit 1/5 der speed von fglrx) jetzt muss ich noch compiz testen.

achso, eine frage noch am rande:

nun wird die aufloesung schon beim booten auf das maximum eingestellt (in meinem fall 1680x1050) was mir fuer die console zu hoch ist, wenn mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen kann wo ich das auf eine niedrigere aufloesung einstellen kann, dann waere ich dankbar.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> achso, eine frage noch am rande:
> 
> nun wird die aufloesung schon beim booten auf das maximum eingestellt (in meinem fall 1680x1050) was mir fuer die console zu hoch ist, wenn mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen kann wo ich das auf eine niedrigere aufloesung einstellen kann, dann waere ich dankbar.

 

das kann man - soviel ich weiß - momentan noch nicht einstellen, da eine "Konfigurationsänderung" / Änderung der Auflösung noch nicht implementiert ist ...

viel Glück mit compiz !  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *andi_s wrote:*   
> 
> achso, eine frage noch am rande:
> 
> nun wird die aufloesung schon beim booten auf das maximum eingestellt (in meinem fall 1680x1050) was mir fuer die console zu hoch ist, wenn mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen kann wo ich das auf eine niedrigere aufloesung einstellen kann, dann waere ich dankbar. 
> ...

 

Wenn, dann könnte es so gehen:  *Quote:*   

> Framebuffer
> 
> Der Kernelparameter vga wird unter KMS nicht mehr benötigt und sollte entfernt werden. Der Framebuffer wird mit dem Parameter video konfiguriert, der auch schon bisher für andere Frambuffertreiber wie nvidiafb oder radeonfb verwendet wurde. Er nimmt als Parameter einen Monitoranschluss und eine Auflösung entgegen. Wird nur eine Auflösung angegeben, gilt diese für alle angeschlossenen Geräte. 

 

```
video=<Monitor1>:<Auflösung>,<Monitor2>:<Auflösung>
```

 Beispiel: 

```
video=LVDS-1:1024x768
```

 Quelle: https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/KMS

(Ungetestet)

----------

## andi_s

@Josef.95

video= definieren funktioniert, wenn man eine andere aufloesung fuer die console haben moechte - danke

mit compiz habe ich diverse probleme:

```

# equery l compiz

[ Searching for package 'compiz' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/compizconfig-python-0.8.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/compiz-bcop-0.8.4 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/libcompizconfig-0.8.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-wm/compiz-0.8.6 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.8.6 (0)

# compiz --debug --replace

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /root/.compiz/plugins/libcore.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib64/compiz/libcore.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /root/.compiz/plugins/libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib64/compiz/libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file libyes.so : No such file or directory

compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'yes'

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

interessant das die benötigten libs nicht gefunden werden (bug!?)

ich habe dazu diesen thread gefunden: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779093-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

das hat mir aber alles nicht weitergeholfen zumal sich dort auch auf aeltere versionen bezogen wird...

ansonsten habe ich alles was laut gentoo-wiki zu compiz gehoert nochmal neu emerged

bei einer abhaengigkeit gibt es auch eine fehlermeldung, wobei ich natuerlich nicht sagen kann, ob es daran liegt:

```

# emerge protobuf

...

warning: build_py: byte-compiling is disabled, skipping.

/tmp/portage/dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0/work/protobuf-2.3.0

 * Compiling Java library ...

/tmp/portage/dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0/work/protobuf-2.3.0/java/src/main/java /tmp/portage/dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0/work/protobuf-2.3.0

* javac is not available for sun-jre-bin-1.6 on x86_64

* IMPORTANT: some Java tools are not available on some VMs on some architectures

 * ERROR: dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0 failed:

 *   ejavac failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6288:  Called ejavac '-d' '../../../build' './com/google/protobuf/DescriptorProtos.java' './com/google/protobuf/ExtensionRegistry.java' './com/google/protobuf/RpcCallback.java' './com/google/protobuf/ProtocolMessageEnum.java' './com/google/protobuf/MessageLite.java' './com/google/protobuf/GeneratedMessageLite.java' './com/google/protobuf/ExtensionRegistryLite.java' './com/google/protobuf/DynamicMessage.java' './com/google/protobuf/TextFormat.java' './com/google/protobuf/ServiceException.java' './com/google/protobuf/Descriptors.java' './com/google/protobuf/BlockingService.java' './com/google/protobuf/GeneratedMessage.java' './com/google/protobuf/BlockingRpcChannel.java' './com/google/protobuf/Internal.java' './com/google/protobuf/ByteString.java' './com/google/protobuf/RpcController.java' './com/google/protobuf/UnknownFieldSet.java' './com/google/protobuf/CodedOutputStream.java' './com/google/protobuf/CodedInputStream.java' './com/google/protobuf/FieldSet.java' './com/google/protobuf/Message.java' './com/google/protobuf/AbstractMessage.java' './com/google/protobuf/InvalidProtocolBufferException.java' './com/google/protobuf/WireFormat.java' './com/google/protobuf/RpcChannel.java' './com/google/protobuf/AbstractMessageLite.java' './com/google/protobuf/RpcUtil.java' './com/google/protobuf/UninitializedMessageException.java' './com/google/protobuf/Service.java'

 *   environment, line 1663:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${compiler_executable} ${javac_args} "${@}" || die "ejavac failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER="javac"

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/tmp/portage/dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0/work/protobuf-2.3.0'

```

```

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

JAVACC_HOME=/usr/share/javacc/

# equery l java

[ Searching for package 'java' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-java/ant-javamail-1.7.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.10 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/java-getopt-1.0.13 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/javacc-4.0-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/javacup-0.10k-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/libreadline-java-0.8.0-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5 (1)

[I--] [  ] java-virtuals/javamail-1.0-r1 (0)

# eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   icedtea6-bin 

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5 

  [3]   sun-jre-bin-1.6  system-vm

!!! Warning: VMs marked as Build Only may contain Security Vulnerabilities and/or be EOL.

!!! Warning: Gentoo recommends not setting these VMs as either your System or User VM.

!!! Warning: Please see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/java.xml#build-only for more information.

```

----------

## schachti

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * javac is not available for sun-jre-bin-1.6 on x86_64
> ...

 

Die Java-Runtimes enthalten keinen Java-Compiler, da musst Du schon das Java-JDK installieren.

----------

## andi_s

danke, java-jdk war schon installiert, aber nicht als default VM gesetzt

nun konnte ich protobuff emergen.

inzwischen habe ich auch das compiz-problem beheben koennen:

ich habe nun alles was zu compiz gehoert (laut gentoo-wiki und dem o.g. thread) auf 0.8.4 downgraded und neu emerged. interessant ist das ein 'compiz --replace' emerald scheinbar nicht startet (keine fenstertitel etc.) ein 'compiz-manager --replace' dagegen schon.

uff  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

Du hättest auch auf ati-drivers-8.721 umstellen können, das ist ein pre-release, der wohl 10.4 wird und mit dem xorg 1.7 läuft.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

catalyst 10.4 is raus und unterstützt auch xorg-server 1.7 ! (mit ein bißchen patchen wohl auch 1. :Cool: , die Unterstützung von kerneln geht mit patch bis 2.6.34-rc* (wahrscheinlich auch der final 2.6.34) 

also durchaus ein interessantes Release

würde compositing und 3D problemlos bei mir laufen  :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> catalyst 10.4 is raus und unterstützt auch xorg-server 1.7 ! (mit ein bißchen patchen wohl auch 1., die Unterstützung von kerneln geht mit patch bis 2.6.34-rc* (wahrscheinlich auch der final 2.6.34) 
> 
> also durchaus ein interessantes Release
> 
> würde compositing und 3D problemlos bei mir laufen 

 

Danke für den Tip! Gestern war er noch nicht drin.

----------

